
What Would Happen If We Just Gave People Money? - Tsiolkovsky
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/universal-basic-income/?ex_cid=story-facebook
======
daveloyall
[dupe]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11563958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11563958)

------
mimo777
And where is this money coming from? Are we going to Magick this money into
existence? And what happens when this Magicked money starts competing for
'stuff'. You know, basic economics?

~~~
mac01021
I think it is pretty widely accepted that this money will come from the
government's usual sources of tax revenue, which may need to increase to meet
the extra expense.

